# Rotwild RCC 1.3 TEAM.



## jmr-biking (16. Dezember 2011)

Biete ein Hardtail von Rotwild Modell RCC 1.3 TEAM:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230718030408?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Dezember 2011)

Der Bike-Keller ist zu voll:







Deshalb muss mich das Rotwild RCC 1.3 TEAM verlassen. 





Auktion läuft nur noch 1 Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

